# Scanner Help needed



## Sneakers (Aug 8, 2009)

I have a Microtek Slimscan C3 scanner, that used to work nicely, but since my accident, and reinstallation, I can't seem to get it working again. I reinstalled Scansuite that came with the scanner (The CD mysteriously is blank somehow), but I downloaded the file from last time I needed it, and when I try to run it, or when I start my computer or reboot it, it says, "Can't load msmgr32.dll" then after clicking ok, it says, "Pleaseinstall Microteck Scanwizard 32-bit version first" I used the file that was for the XP version, and I don't know anything about drivers and msmgr32.dll  files and other stuff like that, but I need to get this scanner up and running again. I tried searching for the device, but it doesn't show up on the list, and when I click on have disk, but the CD is wiped blank, and don't have the drivers, and when I search for them I just find the same program I downloaded to install the scansuite. I have my scanner plugged into a parallel port.

Please help if you can, it's very crucial....many many thanks.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 8, 2009)

What version of Windows are you currently running? I can't really offer any advice to you unless I know that. Is it 64-bit? 32-bit? XP? Vista? 7?

If you're running Vista or 64-bit Windows, you won't be able to get the scanner running normally, since there aren't any drivers compatible with those systems. However, there are some things you can do to get by that problem, such as running a copy of Windows XP 32-bit inside something like VirtualBox and assigning the scanner to it and installing the driver there. A bit of a runaround, but if you don't have any other way, it'll probably work.


----------



## Sneakers (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh, didn't I say? I'm sorry, thought I did. Was typing everything I could think of to be sure not to forget anything...figure I would miss something. I'm running XP.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 8, 2009)

OK, uninstall the scanner driver and disconnect the scanner from the computer, then reboot. Download this driver, which is the latest available. Double-click on the file, and click on Unzip.

By default, it unzips to "C:\ sw 2.60" (yes, with a space; it should be the first thing on the list of folders when you go to your C: drive). Go into the Disk 1 folder here, and run setup.exe; Follow the prompts, and if it asks you to, plug in the scanner - If not, wait until the installation is finished before plugging in the scanner. It _should_ work.

There is a way to get the scanner driver itself to take even if the scanner application won't work; However, you'll then need to find a third-party application. VueScan works in my experience, but it requires you to pay for it - And it costs very nearly as much as a new scanner.


----------



## Sneakers (Aug 8, 2009)

That's the one problem I have...I don't know how to remove the scanner driver. I can uninstall the program, but am sure the driver is still there, because I had the program working before I had to reinstall. If it helps...last time my name for the computer was Sean Andersen, this time I chose Sean E. Andersen. I'll go ahead and uninstall scansuite and disconnect the scanner and download the link you posted.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 8, 2009)

It's unfortunate that Windows XP doesn't have that little checkbox labelled "Delete the software driver for this device" when you remove a device from Device Manager like Vista/7 does. That would make this a little easier. There is a way you can do it yourself, though - Plug in the scanner and look at its entry in the Device Manager. Under the Driver tab, click Driver Details. That'll show you the locations of all the files required by that scanner, and you can go delete them where possible after unplugging the scanner again (I believe "ksthunk.sys" and "usbscan.sys" are universal, however, and do not need to be deleted).


----------



## Sneakers (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm not using a USB port....I think it's a parallel port, I can't seem to find the device...and when I plugged it back in, nothing popped up, saying new hardware. I'm going to reboot now.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 8, 2009)

Sneakers said:


> I'm not using a USB port....I think it's a parallel port, I can't seem to find the device...and when I plugged it back in, nothing popped up, saying new hardware. I'm going to reboot now.



Ahh, it's that old, is it? The Slimscan C3's I was looking at online were USB scanners. In that case, you'd need to use the Add Hardware wizard in order for the computer to detect the scanner (or use the setup program). If you don't use the setup program (which I recommend trying first), just point the Add Hardware wizard to the _C:\ sw 2.60\disk1\INFs\Win2000_ folder.


----------



## Sneakers (Aug 8, 2009)

Yeah, is fairly old, and will try that.


----------



## Sneakers (Aug 8, 2009)

I tried the 2.60 one, and all it did was say it was going to remove Scanwizard....never installed anything. I had 2.54 on my computer and tried that, after I added a new device and sent it to the disk one directory, it started to work, It installed, and tested the scanner and it worked...only problem, it never installed  scansuite. Turns out it was a seperate file, which was the one that was causeing that missing .dll file....it needed a proper installation of Scanwizard. So I downloaded Scansuite and installed it, and it runs like it used to. Thanks alot.

BTW, I noticed my last post is missing here....all messagesafter the one you posted about it being unfortunate that XP doesn't have a checkbox to delete driver....I know there were some posts after that, but I don't see a link for a page two for this thread, and I don't see the rest of the messages.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 8, 2009)

Try running 2.60's setup.exe again. The first run probably actually did remove ScanWizard, so installing it again should set ScanWizard up for you.


----------



## Sneakers (Aug 8, 2009)

I ran it 3 times...each time it said it was going to remove the program.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 8, 2009)

Sneakers said:


> I ran it 3 times...each time it said it was going to remove the program.



Hmm, that doesn't sound right. There must be something left over from the old install either in the registry or on your hard drive.

I've just tested this in a virtual machine; this (right-click, save as to save, then run it) should remove any relevant registry entries to ScanWizard and allow it to install properly.


----------



## Sneakers (Aug 8, 2009)

Iy says,"Your system may need to be restarted after installation is complete. Do you wish to continue?"

I click on Yes, then it says

"Do you want to completely remove the select application and all it's components?"

I click on ok

Then it says, Maintanence Complete, Setup has finished performing maintenance operations pn MicroTek ScanWizard.

I even checked the remove programs in control panel, and it's listed there, but I can't remove it. I click on remove, and nothing happens.

About this microtek.reg file you linked me...where do I save it, and how do I use it? When I run it it loads up on notepad, and I don't understand all the text.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 8, 2009)

I think your browser may have automatically converted it to .txt... Here is a zipped version that shouldn't get mangled in the download process. Double-clicking on the .reg file inside and answering "yes" to the prompt should remove the registry information for you and allow you to install the software.


----------



## Sneakers (Aug 9, 2009)

I tried the file, then tried installing 2.60 and it installed, but even though the scanner test detected the scanner, when I rebooted, it said it could not find the scanner, so I removed the program again, tried the .reg file again, reinstalled, it once again detected the scanner, it rebooted, and now it detects the scanner.....my only problem is...if something happens to my computer again, trying to remember everything I did to get it to work again  I saved the files on a 2nd HDD in a dir called programs, but here's hoping I won't have a problem again.

Thank you ever so much for your time and patience


----------



## Runefox (Aug 9, 2009)

Sneakers said:


> I tried the file, then tried installing 2.60 and it installed, but even though the scanner test detected the scanner, when I rebooted, it said it could not find the scanner, so I removed the program again, tried the .reg file again, reinstalled, it once again detected the scanner, it rebooted, and now it detects the scanner.....my only problem is...if something happens to my computer again, trying to remember everything I did to get it to work again  I saved the files on a 2nd HDD in a dir called programs, but here's hoping I won't have a problem again.
> 
> Thank you ever so much for your time and patience



No problem. Just so you know, it probably didn't detect the scanner because you had already installed it via the Add Hardware Wizard. removing the software likely also removed the driver, so the second time around made things work as it expected them to.

In the future, it should just be a matter of running the reg file and then running the installer. Even easier if it's a brand new install of XP - Just run the setup program.


----------

